

Moving Opendoor's Data Science Stack from Heroku to Convox - mwmanning
https://labs.opendoor.com/moving-opendoors-data-science-stack-from-heroku-to-convox/

======
kitwalker12
glad to see convox is doing good. I'd come across one of the founders at
gophercon and found the setup quite interesting

